# Sabo SSR



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

If you have information on the history of these bows, please chime in. Notice the profile of the riser in the second picture. You can see the discontinuous shape of the curves -- like someone did a rough job with a French curve. It is especially noticeable at the ends where the limbs mount to the riser. I would think that the curves would have been refined before the bow went production. What do you think?


----------



## Oscar Green (Jul 14, 2006)

*sabo*

In 1969 ,I worked for Pierson Archery, in Cincinnati. We got one of these to try. I shot it for several weeks. We sold it to one of our regular customers.I believe production started in1969. Hope this helps


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Some history*



Hank D Thoreau said:


> If you have information on the history of these bows, please chime in. Notice the profile of the riser in the second picture. You can see the discontinuous shape of the curves -- like someone did a rough job with a French curve. It is especially noticeable at the ends where the limbs mount to the riser. I would think that the curves would have been refined before the bow went production. What do you think?


I know for a fact that Gale Cavalin won NFAA amatuer div. freestyle 1973 with a Sabo bow. He is on the cover of Archery mag. with bow... late months of 1973. Reason I'm sure is that I won Pro freestyle that year.


----------

